# Puzzling Result of Digital Changeover



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

We've just experienced the digital changeover on the Sandy Heath transmitter. It involved, apparently, moving BBC channels to a different MUX. Auto re-tuning the Samsung TV and the Sony digibox that feeds the S1 TiVo were completed OK. Both work as expected. But selecting a BBC channel from the TiVo, e.g. using the mini EPG, only works temporarily. The screen reverts to black after ten seconds or so. Might this be a result of a missing TiVo line-up change or should I look elsewhere for the remedy?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Have you given the Sony Freeview box a reboot?

Automan.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Does the Freeview box continue to show a picture if you press AUX on the Tivo remote?
Tivo doesn't know anything about the MUX that the Freeview channels are on, it only sends the interpretted channel number and records what it sees on the AUX SCART input.
I can't see how the DSO could have upset Tivo, I'd look at the Freeview box first.


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Good call, Automan, thanks! That did it :up: (but blowed if I understand why).


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks, too, AMc. We posted almost simultaneously


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AENG said:


> Good call, Automan, thanks! That did it :up: (but blowed if I understand why).


A Mux rearrangement and large increase of transmission power level from a transmitter is a major change for a DTT box (one which some of the older boxes don't even survive). It might easily get confused or corrupted in some way. A full power recycle resets everything.

I reboot both my Tivo and my Sky box daily at 5am on a timer for that reason as before I did so I periodically lost several days of recordings (when I was away from home on holiday etc) due to a Sky box or a Tivo lock up.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Which Sony freeview box is that?


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

If you meant mine, VTX-D800U. I don't remember ever having had to reboot it before and it must have run for at least five years.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

yes I did thanks. Excellent news - confirms that both my D800Us will continue working after DSO (and 8k) :up:


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

Automan said:


> Have you given the Sony Freeview box a reboot?
> 
> Automan.


Thanks for that, just bought one and had the same problem and the reboot fixed it


----------

